# Farbe eines Bildes ändern!



## Snewi133 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo

ich habe ein Bild bei dem ich einfach nur die Farbe ändern möchte! Die Struktur und alles andere soll erhalten bleiben! Die Farbe ist schwarz und soll danach blau(995D41) sein!
Wie kann ich das am besten machen?

Bild im Anhang!

Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2008)

#995D41 ist aber kein Blau :suspekt: ... egal. 

Den gewünschten Farbton als Vordergrundfarbe wählen. Anschließend den Dialog Farbton/Sättigung aufrufen (Strg+U) bzw. eine entsprechende Einstellungsebene erstellen. Den Punkt "Färben" aktivieren (die Vordergrundfarbe wird automatisch übernommen). Nun kannst du mit der Sättigung und der Lab-Helligkeit das Ergebnis anpassen. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Snewi133 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort! Kannst du das vielleicht einenig genauer erklären? Bin gerade mit Photoshop angefangen und kenn mich nicht wirklich aus!
Was ist wenn ich ein png Format mit Transparenz habe kann ich da auch einfach die Farbe ändern?

Gruß


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2008)

Der Vorgang des Färbens ist eigentlich schon in seinem kompletten Ausmaß erklärt - mehr geht da eigentlich nicht. Wo bleibst du hängen?

Mit dem PNG dürftest du eigentlich auch keine Probleme haben, so lange du es wieder im entsprechenden Dateiformat abspeicherst.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Snewi133 (15. Februar 2008)

Hi

das wenn ich die Farbe definiere und dann Farbton/Sättigung auswähle die Farbe nicht übernommen wird!


Gruß


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Februar 2008)

Hast du, wie oben erwähnt, den Punkt "Färben" aktiviert? Danach müssten die Farbwerte eigentlich auf deine gewünschte Farbe springen. Anschließend musst du nur noch wählen, wie "kräftig" die Farbe aufgetragen werden soll.


----------

